# Where to find a fly tying class ?



## carman9941 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone give advise on a fly tying class near the Cleveland area?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know of any classes but the internet can be one of the best places to learn! what are you looking to tie? just type it into google or youtube or ask us on the forum and see what ya get. I learned everything about fly fishing and tying via the internet and the people I met on the forums. also you can get books from the local library that help alot also.
here is a pretty good website with like 40 30 min videos on tying flies. it must of been a pbs show somewhere out west? good for learning diff flies but also its great to just watch and see certain methods of tying all the flies! 
http://kwsu.org/Offers/FlyTying.aspx


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rodmakers shop in strongsville.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Chagrin River OUtfitters is currently having tying classes on tuesdays.


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fly Tying at Gander Mountain



Fly Tying will take place each Wednesday at Gander Mountain in Sheffield from 6:00  9:00 PM. We will not have fly tying on the 2nd Wednesday of each month because of our club general meetings at French Creek.



Fly Tying Classes will take place in Gander Mountains Lodge Room:



February 2, 16, 23 

March 2, 16, 23, 30


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

ohio central basin steelheaders march meeting check there website for details


----------



## carman9941 (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks guys. i will check them out


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Chagrin river outfiters is a for sure. I wear their hat everyday to school, fish and slept in it the first 2 days i got it. hahahaha


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

suprised no one brought up the TMF shop, great little place. They have fly tying classes although ive never taken them there. There used to be a place in Brunswick called Jeff's Fly shop, i used to take classes there and heard about TMF's classes through some guys i took the class with. Jeff's has closed down since (which was a pity because he's a great guy and an amazing fisherman). Good luck on your search though and tight lines!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

woops! forgot the link, here ya go

http://userpages.bright.net/~tmfsportshop/


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Canceled due to park board scheduling glitch.

There is going to be an introductory fly tying demonstration at Lowe/Volk park on the North side of Galion, Ohio (Rt. 598) on Feb. 19th, noon till 16:00.
Members of the Mohican flyfishers will be conducting this demo. aimed at the beginner fly tyer.
R


----------

